# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  AnyCentral Otago bow hunter?

## Padox

Any one in central bow hunt?

----------


## Padox

So looks like no 1 in Central uses a bow

----------


## Muzzyfan

There was a bowhunting club started at Alexandra start of the 1990s. No idea if it is still going.

----------


## Padox

Not that iv been able to find

----------


## gundoc

We haven't quite been reduced to that yet! Seriously, Central Otago is a bit too open and long range for much bow hunting.

----------


## Padox

I recon I could find places round here where I could get within 30yds of deer

----------


## kidmac42

There are a few in the district that do. But the doc is right about the terrain round here tho _ requires more skill paitence, skill, nouse, etc
I tried it for a bit. But i was Just not good enough for it to work.
I did enjoy plinking a speights box stuffed with rags set at 30 yrds out the back door of the house.

----------


## Muzzyfan

Right set up you can get out to 100 yards. I shoot goats at 80 yards alot with my Hoyt Nitrux.

----------


## Padox

That would b an ideal setup for central

----------


## Muzzyfan

lower you can have your peep down your string the more range you can get out of pins. Sight in for metres not yards. put top pin at very top of sight bar, adjust by moving sight. Each adjust on its own after that and you 7 pin sight.

----------


## Shearer

> Right set up you can get out to 100 yards. I shoot goats at 80 yards alot with my Hoyt Nitrux.


Sounds like a recipe for wounding animals.

----------


## Stocky

Way to far 100 yards.

----------


## stug

This guy here shoots deer at long ranges with his bow.

----------


## Shearer

> This guy here shoots deer at long ranges with his bow.


That is very impressive but does he post the videos of the ones he shoots in the arse?
Not saying it can't be done. It can. Just like you can shoot a deer with a rifle at 1000 yards but (for me) there is a point where too many things can effect the accuracy of the shot. Olympic level archers can barely shoot a group small enough to consistently kill a deer cleanly at 70m (under pretty controlled conditions). It's way different in the field.
Maybe it is just a reflection of my own lack of skill and if someone feels comfortable doing it then that's their business and I applaud their skill if they can always make clean kills at those distances. Not sure how many people actually can though.
NB. Not wanting to put the OP off bow hunting his chosen area. Go for it I say. Just, for the animals sake, don't shoot beyond your capabilities.

----------


## Muzzyfan

i was talking to an ex president of the canterbury bowhunters club today. He thinks both the alexandra and nelson bowhunting clubs folded up some time ago.

----------


## Shearer

Here is a list of contacts for the NZ Bow Hunters society. May be of help.
Contacts | NZ Bowhunters

----------


## moosemeat

https://youtu.be/1okPzr4wVlI

Joe Rogen shoots 200 arrows a day and is confident to 75yds most people are not him !!!! I shoot 200 a year if lucky

----------


## Muzzyfan

southland archers/bowhunters club. Invercargill anthony 032165388 or alison 032159492  they may know who is in your area into bowhunting

----------


## Tak3o

There is a club in wanaka, central otago archers.
Mainly trad, compounds welcome though.
Can pm you the phone number of the chairman if needed.

----------


## Padox

Well finally ended up with a bow but still yet to find any one in Central to learn off

----------


## stug

Check out insideout precision on YouTube. He has some really good instruction vids. Also John Dudley, NockOn is his YouTube handle. He has some real good instruction vids.

----------


## Boaraxa

The problem with shooting at longer rangers with a bow is called jumping the string , whilst you maybe able to hit targets out past 40-50 yards it’s the sound of the bow , the arrow speed & the deers reaction all in one , I shoot a Ravin 400fps and so long as there’s no wind can put 3 arrows in a 2-3 inch group at 100y but it’s the above factors that come into play , last hind I shot at 50 something yards reacted incredibly fast & I waited for the perfect shot even waiting for it to lift its head vs head down (pre cocked ) and still the arrow landed a good few inches off the mark , iv been lined up on deer at 100y but decided a lot can happen inbetween , not to say I won’t give it a nudge one day but the conditions must be spot on .

----------


## Padox

Bump dusting the ol string off again haven't picked it up lately due to being to busy

----------


## silentscope

I'm not in central but not too much further away. been keen to take my bow out hunting again its been a while. I wouldn't mind a trip that way to fling some arrows

----------


## Padox

Sounds like a plan I'm yet to kill anything with mine

----------


## Sako851

Gday.
Just Purchased a recurve bow so I’ll be starting up shortly.
Heard there is a bow hunters club in Wyndham

----------


## Micky Duck

go out and snot a few bunnies....will give you really good idea of how far is ethical for you.... and how easy to break and loose arrows.

----------


## Padox

What rabbits md I'm in tarras not wanaka haha

----------

